# Sorry, I don't deliver to bums



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hell no. You're more than welcome to work 50-60 hours a week like I do so you can afford to compensate people properly for their labor. Until then, go get your own food. 

I hope whoever picked this order up used his hoagie as a fleshlight.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Whoever orders it, eat shit


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Whoever orders it, eat shit


I don’t do delivery, but if I did I would have taken this one specifically to ensure his hoagie came with extra butt sauce.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 637945


I might kill someone over that.

Don't **** with my food


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I might kill someone over that.
> 
> Don't **** with my food


You only need to worry If you’re a prick and/or cheap, in which case your food has definitely been ****ed with.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

anteetr said:


> You only need to worry If you’re a prick and/or cheap, in which case your food has definitely been ****ed with.


You're right. Ive worked in restaurants. I never messed with anyone's food. But I've seen things😂. Right or wrong, this is just how the universe works.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Until then, go get your own food.


Well since it's a WaWa in Delco, let me see if I can guess the order

2 Monster Energy Drink (Tropical Thunder)

1 grape flavored blunt wrap

1 pack Camel Crush Menthol Cigarettes

1 copy of Marcus Hook Illustrated

1 pack of Sudafed

2 Sierra Mist

1 Pack of Anaconda Natural Male Enhancement


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I might kill someone over that.
> 
> Don't **** with my food


I’m off the streets because I caught the Covid. If I was a sociopath I was take those $2.25 orders and spit on the food.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Marcus Hook Illustrated


When did they rename plumpers magazine?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> You're right. Ive worked in restaurants. I never messed with anyone's food. But I've seen things😂. Right or wrong, this is just how the universe works.





mch said:


> Hell no. You're more than welcome to work 50-60 hours a week like I do so you can afford to compensate people properly for their labor. Until then, go get your own food.
> 
> I hope whoever picked this order up used his hoagie as a fleshlight.
> 
> View attachment 637873


Is there a waiting for me when I get there?
If you are a Male, Is your mom home?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

That guy deserves what he gets. I got a double UE order the other day for 3.83. I accepted just long enough too message both idiots telling them too TIP an then cancelled it. Im starting too hate ubers customers


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well since it's a WaWa in Delco, let me see if I can guess the order
> 
> 2 Monster Energy Drink (Tropical Thunder)
> 
> ...


White T shirts, kratom, kiwi strawbery bananna marangue flavored jewel pods and cbd gummies weren't on the list. Johnny Delco gets those in person at the Kwik mart because there's video poker machines there.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

So now I have two questions for the OP:

1) doesn't look like you have to deliver the food very far (although, you may have to travel far just to get to the restaurant first and that would suck). How much is gas per gallon right now in your area?

2) so I guess the definition of "bum" in this case really means somebody who's just a cheapskate. Because, if this person really was homeless, how in the hell are they able to get on doordash and order food? (On a side note, I did actually deliver some food to some homeless people one time. I don't know how, but this person was able to input an address that was close to a clearly listed address but actually pointed to an area that was next to the address and close to a bridge area. This lady literally popped up around the corner from this industrial building from underneath this bridge with a cell phone in her hand thanking God that I had not taken off. And I was using doordash at the time. I guess if you have the right credit card / debit card and any of the food apps and an Obamaphone, you're still in business) - but money is money, right?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> This lady literally popped up around the corner from this industrial building from underneath this bridge with a cell phone in her hand


Oh, you bumped into a REAL troll.
You got lucky.
The females are mean. Mean.

/


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> So now I have two questions for the OP:
> 
> 1) doesn't look like you have to deliver the food very far (although, you may have to travel far just to get to the restaurant first and that would suck). How much is gas per gallon right now in your area?
> 
> 2) so I guess the definition of "bum" in this case really means somebody who's just a cheapskate. Because, if this person really was homeless, how in the hell are they able to get on doordash and order food? (On a side note, I did actually deliver some food to some homeless people one time. I don't know how, but this person was able to input an address that was close to a clearly listed address but actually pointed to an area that was next to the address and close to a bridge area. This lady literally popped up around the corner from this industrial building from underneath this bridge with a cell phone in her hand thanking God that I had not taken off. And I was using doordash at the time. I guess if you have the right credit card / debit card and any of the food apps and an Obamaphone, you're still in business) - but money is money, right?


1) No, this would have been a quick one milage wise. Although the pickup spot, Wawa gets busy. So those orders can be tricky. You can be sitting in there waiting for 10-15min. Gas in the Philadelphia area right now is about $3.49 - $3.59/gal. This may not have been the best example for this thread but I was on my way home and the offer popped up so I took the screenshot. Still, Im not taking a $2.25 offer no matter what the circumstances. 

2) The definition of bums for the purpose of this thread is a cheapskate. Really the entire purpose of this thread was to troll the anti tip trolls, and also as a vehicle for making a joke about using a hoagie as a fleshlight😂. 

If anyone doesn't know what a fleshlight or a hoagie is look it up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> let me see if I can guess the order
> 
> 2 Monster Energy Drink (Tropical Thunder)
> 
> ...


It does say two items.................or can the customer add items to the order after a driver has accepted it?






SinCityAngel said:


> I did actually deliver some food to some homeless people one time. This lady literally popped up around the corner from this industrial building from underneath this bridge with a cell phone in her hand thanking God that I had not taken off. - but money is money, right?



........................yes, but did she tip?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> So now I have two questions for the OP:
> 
> 1) doesn't look like you have to deliver the food very far (although, you may have to travel far just to get to the restaurant first and that would suck). How much is gas per gallon right now in your area?
> 
> 2) so I guess the definition of "bum" in this case really means somebody who's just a cheapskate. Because, if this person really was homeless, how in the hell are they able to get on doordash and order food? (On a side note, I did actually deliver some food to some homeless people one time. I don't know how, but this person was able to input an address that was close to a clearly listed address but actually pointed to an area that was next to the address and close to a bridge area. This lady literally popped up around the corner from this industrial building from underneath this bridge with a cell phone in her hand thanking God that I had not taken off. And I was using doordash at the time. I guess if you have the right credit card / debit card and any of the food apps and an Obamaphone, you're still in business) - but money is money, right?


Being "homeless" is different from being broke....panhandling can (and often does) make more than RS by the way....


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m confused was the order ordered by “a bum” or are you just calling them that because of the order not having a tip.


mch said:


> Hell no. You're more than welcome to work 50-60 hours a week like I do so you can afford to compensate people properly for their labor. Until then, go get your own food.
> 
> I hope whoever picked this order up used his hoagie as a fleshlight.
> 
> View attachment 637873


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Federal protected classes include:
Race.
Color.
Religion or creed.
National origin or ancestry.
Veteran status.
Genetic information.
Citizenship.

I am going to write to my representative (Dianne Feinstein) to add "bum" to that list.
BLM

BUM LIVES MATTER


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> to add "bum" to that list


With all due respect....kindly keep in mind that proper terminology is NOT "bum"....we prefer the term "house-less" (not homeless) if you please....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> I’m confused was the order ordered by “a bum” or are you just calling them that because of the order not having a tip.


Both. The order did not have a tip, therefore it was ordered by a bum.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> With all due respect....kindly keep in mind that proper terminology is NOT "bum"....we prefer the term "house-less" (not homeless) if you please....


Yea, but HLLM doesn't have the same ring as BLM.

BUM LIVES MATTER


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

mch said:


> Both. The order did not have a tip, therefore it was ordered by a bum.


And yet there are days that panhandlers, according to what they've told me, make some decent bank (more than I do on most RS outings), so he/she should have dashed in a tip for sure.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> That guy deserves what he gets. I got a double UE order the other day for 3.83. I accepted just long enough too message both idiots telling them too TIP an then cancelled it. Im starting too hate ubers customers


I hang out long enough to see they read the message, then I cancel.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Soldiering said:


> That guy deserves what he gets. I got a double UE order the other day for 3.83. I accepted just long enough too message both idiots telling them too TIP an then cancelled it. Im starting too hate ubers customers


🤣🤣🤣 I feel ya!


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It does say two items.................or can the customer add items to the order after a driver has accepted it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey-yell Naw she didn't tip! She's Homeless! Like... Dipped off, hit the corner and jumped into her tent under the bridge. (On a side note, I've been watching the YouTube channel Soft White Underbelly where the channel creator interviews a homeless person or a prostitute or someone else who society has deemed as a wretch and it appears many homeless people do have cell phones and keep their identity cards or driver's licenses intact enough to even have bank accounts with very few dollars in them.) It's a tough call. It's like, you are homeless. You have plenty of time to walk all over the city and get your food for as cheaply as possible. But then, on the other hand, you're still a person. The same type of lazy person that we depend on to use our service and all the while we expect a tip from giving you that service. How do we judge?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> With all due respect....kindly keep in mind that proper terminology is NOT "bum"....we prefer the term "house-less" (not homeless) if you please....


That is disgusting, you are implying that they are deficient in some way by using the suffix less. Please be a little more thoughtful and use a term like "Housingly Alternative" (HA) or "Housingly Otherwise Enabled" (HOE). Thank you for being a more inclusive citizen! /s


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is disgusting, you are implying that they are deficient in some way by using the suffix less. Please be a little more thoughtful and use a term like "Housingly Alternative" (HA) or "Housingly Otherwise Enabled" (HOE). Thank you for being a more inclusive citizen! /s


Excuse me, @Disgusted Driver?, We prefer the term "housing challenged", if you please!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> You have plenty of time to walk all over the city and get your food for as cheaply as possible


What?! No, no, no, no, I know a number of super busy panhandlers (not having plenty of time), who get up early, grab their sign, dog and head to their designated highway entrance/exit to do their shift and get mad money (more than you ants make!).


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

What about hobos? The kind that ride around in boxcars.


----------

